# Wall-E



## Greg Alsobrook

Anyone planning on going to see this? I've been reading some reviews this morning and it sounds great...

I think my wife and I may try to go see it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The reviews are off the charts for this one. I will probably see it tomorrow.


----------



## feschiver

going to try and see it this afternoon I get off at 13:30


----------



## Tom Robertson

Will be seeing it soon, just not sure when between twins coming home and boating tomorrow...


----------



## BlueSnake

My granddaughters are visiting. I'm taking them in a little while.


----------



## dnemec123

Already got tickets for the 4:45 showing today!

Looks like a fun, 'typical Pixar' movie!

Dale


----------



## smiddy

Mrs. Smiddy is taking the Smiddlette to see it tomorrow...it looks like they have a hit on their hands, eh?!


----------



## djlong

I'll be seeing it tomorrow.


----------



## phat78boy

Yea, I'll be taking the kids this weekend. The reviews are very good so far.


----------



## Nick

I am not an immature, impulsive person.

I am a mature, patient individual. I have an awesome widescreen HD home
theatre. I also have every premium movie channel in the known Universe, all
of which I can easily afford on a modest retirement because I no longer waste
my money and gas going out to the movies.

As such a mature person :sure:, I will wait patiently for the movie to come to me.
When I really feel the need to experience the "real" movie ambience, I go hire
strangers to come into my home, sit behind me and talk to each other and on
their cells, and spill cokes and popcorn on my carpets.


----------



## Chris Blount

I will try to see it this weekend or next for sure.


----------



## smiddy

Nick said:


> I am not an immature, impulsive person.
> 
> I am a mature, patient individual. I have an awesome widescreen HD home
> theatre. I also have every premium movie channel in the known Universe, all
> of which I can easily afford on a modest retirement because I no longer waste
> my money and gas going out to the movies.
> 
> As such a mature person :sure:, I will wait patiently for the movie to come to me.
> When I really feel the need to experience the "real" movie ambience, I go hire
> strangers to come into my home, sit behind me and talk to each other and on
> their cells, and spill cokes and popcorn on my carpets.


Classic! Where do I sign up? :CheesyGrin:


----------



## spartanstew

Really looking forward to this.

I'll be watching it the first weekend it's available on Blu Ray.


----------



## jodyguercio

Nick said:


> I am not an immature, impulsive person.
> 
> I am a mature, patient individual. I have an awesome widescreen HD home
> theatre. I also have every premium movie channel in the known Universe, all
> of which I can easily afford on a modest retirement because I no longer waste
> my money and gas going out to the movies.
> 
> As such a mature person :sure:, I will wait patiently for the movie to come to me.
> When I really feel the need to experience the "real" movie ambience, I go hire
> strangers to come into my home, sit behind me and talk to each other and on
> their cells, and spill cokes and popcorn on my carpets.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Perfect. Can I join Smiddy on the waiting list?


----------



## Mavrick

Going tommorow to see this


----------



## steve053

Taking the soon to be four-year-old tomorrow afternoon.

We've been looking forward to this for several weeks now.


----------



## Brandon428

I'm really excited about this movie. I heard its better than Finding Nemo.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Yup, I plan on taking my kids to see it.

This is the first time in like 7 years there is multiple movies at the theater I actually want to see.


----------



## Bobby H

I'm definitely watching this at my local D-Cinema equipped movie theater. Not sure if I'll be able to do so this weekend. Maybe I'll go Monday evening to avoid some of the crowds and really loud children.

As great as _Cars_ and _Ratatouille_ look on Blu-ray, _Wall•E_ will probably be great as well.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Jason Nipp said:


> This is the first time in like 7 years there is multiple movies at the theater I actually want to see.


My wife and I were just talking about this the other night... I think this will be our 2nd trip to a movie theater in about 3 years...


----------



## mhayes70

I would love to go see this movie tonight. But, I am betting that it is going to be extremely packed. So, I might wait a week or two.


----------



## mhayes70

Jason Nipp said:


> Yup, I plan on taking my kids to see it.
> 
> This is the first time in like 7 years there is multiple movies at the theater I actually want to see.


That is the exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## smiddy

Jason Nipp said:


> Yup, I plan on taking my kids to see it.
> 
> This is the first time in like 7 years there is multiple movies at the theater I actually want to see.


Interesting you say this, Mrs. Smiddy will be taking the Smiddlette to WALL-E and I will be taking him to see Kung Fu Panda. He's got it made... I'll wait for the invite to Nick's for WALL-E.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Went and saw the first show today with the family.

To me it seemed to be more of a drama, very little comedy. 

To avoid any spoilers I'll just say we enjoyed it, but it's not one of those movies that I would pay to see twice at the theater. But it is one I will add to my Blu Ray collection.


----------



## jselinger24

Just saw it. Loved it. My four year old enjoyed it as did my wife and I. For a movie w/ out a ton of dialogue, the message truly comes across. Visuals were outstanding.


----------



## Chris Blount

Just a note.

It's OK to post spoilers but be sure to use the spoiler tags.

[ s p o i l e r ] Text goes here [ / s p o i l e r ]

(Remove the spaces)


----------



## GrumpyBear

Worthwhile movie,
enough said


----------



## smiddy

Mrs. Smiddy and the Smiddelette are there right now. I hope to get a full brief when they return.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

smiddy said:


> Mrs. Smiddy and the Smiddelette are there right now. I hope to get a full brief when they return.


Let us know how the Smidellette likes it.

Our realtor is doing an open house here tomorrow, and if the reviews are favorable, I think I might take the whole Sharkie clan to see this tomorrow.


----------



## smiddy

The Smiddelette loved it. Mrs. Smiddy said that he got bored in the beginning, but got real into it has the movie progressed. He likes WALL-E a lot!


----------



## djlong

Excellent movie.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

So I took the whole Sharkie clan to see the movie today....

I enjoyed it alot. My wife just thought it was OK.

My son was a little tired and when it was done he said that it wasn't any fun. But he hasn't stopped talking about Wall-E and Eva since we left the theater. And he got a snazzy Wall-E watch that he's really enjoying running around wearing.


----------



## bigboyman2

It was actually a lot better than I gave credit for. As a coming-of-age teenager, that's giving it some serious recognition. Kinda depressing at the beginning, but a great movie


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Spoiler



Mrs. Shadow and I took a little break from chores this weekend to see a movie. Since our local movie theatre has gone all-digital, it's a much more pleasurable experience.

For those who have not read or heard anything about this movie, the setup is a bit depressing. It's the future, and Earth is so polluted that there's nothing for people to do but pack up and wait it out in space while robots clean things up. The title character, WALL-E, is charged with the task of compacting the millions of tons of trash and stacking them. He's gotten a bit eccentric, though; he's become a collector of interesting gadgets and also he's become obsessed with _Hello Dolly_.

The plot begins in earnest when he meets another robot, EVE, whose task is to try to find proof of photosynthesis on Earth. She's a little spitfire... by which I mean she more or less shoots anything that moves.

This was a very enjoyable movie. It is darker than previous Pixar films and isn't going to leave you with the same sugar high that _Toy Story_, _Cars, or Finding Nemo_ did. But it could leave you thinking about things... or not (see below.)

Like _Ratatouille_, the film shifts gears midway through, when it goes from being almost completely silent to being a more conventional, with dialogue and a more structured plot. I rather preferred the silent parts of the film, as I did not find the voice work to be particularly compelling.

If you shop at the local Wal-Mart or Costco, you may want to think a bit about where that's going. The filmmakers certainly have and they certainly put the lightest possible veil on their references to those real-world stores when painting a picture of "Buy & Large", the megastore that takes over (and by implication, destroys) the world.

In the end, this is a good family film and certainly worth watching over again just for the little things Pixar puts into the film for the observant. Those who can spare a moment to look closely will find things like Nintendo cartridges in the trash, or notice that Wall-E sounds suspiciously like an old Power Macintosh G4 when charging. These little rewards are what separate a watchable film from an ownable one.

Because _Wall-E_ is sort of about recycling, I don't mind that it borrows liberally from films like _Modern Times, 2001, The Dream Team, Monsters Inc._ and even a few bits from _The Love Boat_. Thematically it also could be viewed as a sequel to _An Inconvenient Truth_.

Bottom Line... see it.

Oh, and about that (see below): As I left the theatre, a I saw a 300-pound woman dragging her porcine children into their monstrous SUV. One of the children asked the children if the future in _Wall-E_ could really happen. The mother grunted as she shoved the formless child into the back seat. I guess she answered her own question.


----------



## ApK

Stuart, you really should use spoiler tags. EVE's true mission itself is plot point, and there simply no reason you need to give so much away. 

Saw this at a matinee at the local cafe theater yesterday, where not only can the kids make more noise and move around a bit more, but they bring really good burgers and hot wings right to your seats. Try that a home without servants!

Good movie. My 5 year old commented more than once that it was a little long, but he paid attention to the whole thing nonetheless.

And I agree, it's a pretty good year for movies. Haven't been disappointed yet....next on the list: Dark Knight!


----------



## Mavrick




----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't feel I gave away anything more than any other review, but out of consideration I will add spoiler tags.


----------



## ApK

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't feel I gave away anything more than any other review, but out of consideration I will add spoiler tags.


Thanks. As for 'any other review', many reviews are written by inconsiderate hacks and give WAY too much away. No need to restrict ourselves to such a low standard as popular journalism.

No offense to the GOOD popular journalists, in case either of them are reading this.
(You know who you are.) 

ApK


----------



## Jason Nipp

Mavrick said:


>


You should be careful Mav... some people may misinterpret this as spam.


----------



## flexoffset

I took my 4 year old and 8 year old (almost) to see it yesterday. They liked the blue watches they gave out at the ticket office.

The movie must have struck a chord with them. The theater had a cardboard WALL-E kiosk. Before the movie, my kids looked at it and seemed uninterested. After the movie I had to tear them away from that same cardboard WALL-E.

The show starts out really slow. Really, really slow. I was concerned it was going to get spooky and freak out my 4 year old but he was cool about it. You're left to piece things together during the first 30 - 45 minutes of the show. It moves along nicely after that. The movie can be enjoyed at a child's level and at an adult level.

There was more dialog than I was led to expect. 
I agree that it came across as more of a drama than a comedy. Sure, there were funny parts.

One movie like this is fine, but I hope this isn't the beginning of a trend. Kudos to whoever thought this up, and my hat is off to the cg & sfx guys.

The worst thing about the matinee was the preview of the Chihuahua movie. The rest of the night, my kids yelled out their new catch phrase, "Aye, Chihuahua."


----------



## bidger

Think I'll pass. Haven't watched a Pixar since _The Incredibles_. Seems like that's where they reached their zenith.


----------



## Mavrick

Jason Nipp said:


> You should be careful Mav... some people may misinterpret this as spam.


True did not think about that I guess I should have put in some sort of note that the link is associated with the movie I found the link on another board discussing the movie and found it funny and just copied the link and reposted it here.


----------



## Cholly

bidger said:


> Think I'll pass. Haven't watched a Pixar since _The Incredibles_. Seems like that's where they reached their zenith.


That's a shame. I haven't seen a Pixar movie I didn't like. They're all fun and most of them have a message as well. 
Lawrence Topman, the Charlotte Observer critic, gave Wall-E 3 1/2 out of a possible 4 stars. In his review, he commented at length about the somber nature of the early part of the film.


----------



## dbconsultant

Nick said:


> I am not an immature, impulsive person.
> 
> I am a mature, patient individual. I have an awesome widescreen HD home
> theatre. I also have every premium movie channel in the known Universe, all
> of which I can easily afford on a modest retirement because I no longer waste
> my money and gas going out to the movies.
> 
> As such a mature person :sure:, I will wait patiently for the movie to come to me.
> When I really feel the need to experience the "real" movie ambience, I go hire
> strangers to come into my home, sit behind me and talk to each other and on
> their cells, and spill cokes and popcorn on my carpets.


Party at Nick's! However, everyone will need to bring their own cells, spillable cokes and really buttery popcorn suitable for leaving grease stains on all furniture, drapes, etc. :icon_kiff

We'd hate to think of you having to hire strangers for this, Nick!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I really love Pixar. Thought Ratatouille was amazingly well written. Loved the Toy Story films too.

But I walked out of this one. 

My wife asked, "Were they on drugs when they wrote this?"


----------



## Chris Blount

I just saw this movie.

I cannot stress this enough. *GO SEE IT!!!* If you are a Pixar fan you will love it.

For me, this movie seems like Pixar went back to their roots. Excellent story telling, stunning visuals, and just good clean fun.

There is so much going on especially with the sight gags that I'm sure I missed a few which means a Blu-Ray disc is in my future. 

Apple computer users will get a kick out of when Wall-E finishes charging his batteries. The sound is still used today even in the new iMacs and Macbooks during bootup.

I actually enjoyed this more than the last couple of Pixar offerings.

Highly recommended and take the whole family.

EDIT - BTW, for those that are wondering. The theme songs used throughout the film are from the movie Hello Dolly.


----------



## ApK

bidger said:


> Think I'll pass. Haven't watched a Pixar since _The Incredibles_. Seems like that's where they reached their zenith.


So you haven't seen "Cars"?! You are doing yourself a tremendous disservice.


----------



## Pink Fairy

I love lots of the Pixar movies (Although for Cars, I thought it was a tad too long for a childs attention span.)

I really want to go see it, and have slowly been working on HIM to go see it lol.


----------



## dbconsultant

Pink Fairy said:


> I love lots of the Pixar movies (Although for Cars, I thought it was a tad too long for a childs attention span.)
> 
> I really want to go see it, and have slowly been working on HIM to go see it lol.


My husband and I went to see it a couple of days ago - now _he's_ recommending it to everyone we talk to! We both loved it - trust me, you don't even need a kidlet along to enjoy it! 
:new_popco


----------



## Cholly

This is a movie not just worth seeing, but worth seeing several times, if just to catch all the visual and audio gags! My youngest son and I went to see it the other night. Less than 20 people in the theater at the time -- that can be attributed to the other recently released flicks showing iat the multiplex, such as Wanted, Hancock. Hellboy II and KungFu Panda.


----------



## Chris Blount

Picked up the Blu-Ray yesterday and watched it again. Simply a great film.

Don't forget to go into the extras on the movie disc. There are a couple of Pixar shorts in there that are quite funny.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bidger said:


> Think I'll pass. Haven't watched a Pixar since _The Incredibles_. Seems like that's where they reached their zenith.


Actually I saw that as a low point.

WALL*E is the #1 DVD on Amazon for over a week now, and the Blu Ray has been #3 of *ALL* the DVD titles there. This one may set records.

I agree with Chris that this is simply a great flick - on Blu Ray - its phenominal.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Went to Target to pick up the Blu-Ray yesterday and they were sold out! Plenty of SD DVDs on the shelf though. Yeah, Blu-Ray's dead. Really.


----------



## ApK

I really like those titles that include the SD DVD with the Blu-ray disk. If more titles would come out like that in the coming year, I would definitely get a blu-ray player.
I mean, I probably will anyway, but that would make the transition a lead pipe cinch.


----------



## flexoffset

Got WALL*E Blu-Ray in on Monday from Amazon. Planning on surprising the kids with it on Christmas morning. They love WALL*E. My daughter even made TURK*E for her 3rd grade project. She used her brother's WALL*E robot as a guide to disguise a turkey to keep him from being eaten.  http://richardbrackin.smugmug.com/photos/420390585_ThTub-M.jpg


----------



## cygnusloop

This Blu-Ray now surpasses that rat movie as the best looking disc in my collection, animation or otherwise. Simply fantastic. The "digital copy" file included on the three-disc set is also kind of neat.

Although some folks tend to say it starts "slow", I think that first 22 minutes of the movie without a single word of dialog is perhaps some of the best cinema created in modern times. IMO, a great movie well worth owning on BD.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I agree that this is the new standard by which others will be measured (for now).

Drat....bought and viewed the Blu Ray version - fantastic.

The problem...now I have to order 2 more copies because my grandson and another relative wants their own copy too.....


----------



## smiddy

Does anyone know the difference between the 2 disc and 3 disc BluRay versions?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The 3 disc has a digital copy version so you can watch it on a computer or personal media player. That's usually the version I buy but in this case because it's so beautiful on BD I didn't bother, I won't watch it on an iPod.


----------



## smiddy

Stuart Sweet said:


> The 3 disc has a digital copy version so you can watch it on a computer or personal media player. That's usually the version I buy but in this case because it's so beautiful on BD I didn't bother, I won't watch it on an iPod.


Thanks! I just told Mrs. Smiddy to go pick it up at BB, they are giving away a game cube (not the electronic game, like a Rubik's Cude) for the Smiddelette's for Christmas.


----------



## brant

i just saw wall-e at the theater a couple of weeks ago. i thought it was great and my 4yr old enjoyed it as well.


----------

